# Redfish Bite Wide Open



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Things are finally starting to come around in our part of the fishing world and today was the day that lifted spirits and projected hope for things to come this spring. Like clockwork the redfish in our area gather up and gorge themselves 2 days post front and today was the perfect day. With all the right conditions we departed the dock in the new Blue Wave at 8:00 a.m. giving the sun a chance to fire the life up in the marshes of lower Bayou Dularge. I had Chuck Braud and his dad Charles Sr. on his first redfishing trip of his life. As soon as I dropped the power pole they started slinging in the reds and sliming up the new boat. What a way to break it in! When the smoke cleared 30 minutes later we had our limit of 15 reds and caught and released 15 more! All fish were caught on Reflexion Swimbaits Lil Bammer in pearl melon color, 1/4 oz. jighead, slow retrieve. Looking good for fishing down here lets just hope mother nature sobers up! Impulse Fishing Charters will be at the Sportsman's Show at Lamar Dixon next weekend...stop in a say hello!!!


----------

